# Erfahrungen im Forum



## speciallady (8. November 2009)

hallo ladies,

ich möchte mir hier mal etwas von der seele schreiben. ich bin so froh, dass es dieses ladies-only forum gibt. hier habe ich noch keine blöde antwort auf eine frage gelesen. das kann man/frau leider nicht von dem rest im mtb-news forum behaupten. habe ich mich gerade aktuell wieder geärgert. war auch der grund, warum ich mal jahrelang nicht hier aktiv war. man fragt etwas und anstatt eine oder keine antwort zu bekommen, gibt es immer superschlaue, die irgendeinen off-topic mist ablassen, oft noch gegen den verfasser... ich frage mich echt warum? gibt es welche, deren hobby das ist?

deshalb nochmal vielen dank an gina , dass du dies hier gegründet hast


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Und es ist wie es ist, die seltendämlichen Kommentare kommen IMMER von den männlichen Usern hier. Hatte da letztens auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht, dabei habe ich nur um einen Gefallen gebeten! Aber dier Herren machten dann eine Grundsatzdiskussion draus.

Hier im Ladies Only Forum, scheinen sie sich benehmen zu können. Woran das wohl liegt?
Da werden urplötzlich Höflichkeiten vom Stapel gelassen, wie wenn es sonst gegenüber Frauen mehr Sport ist, sich witzig und cool geben zu müssen.

Auch mein Dank an Gina!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

dito!

Super Sache mit dem Forum hier! Danke Gina


----------



## swe68 (8. November 2009)

Ich finde das auch sein sehr schönes Unterforum, das merkt man daran, dass ich oft hier bin 
Prima, Gina! 

Zu den dummen Antworten in anderen Teilen des Forums:
Wendet euch an den zuständigen Moderator! Wenn es allzu sehr daneben ist, dann meldet den Beitrag auch ruhig mal.
Das Forum an sich kann für alle Beteiligten nur besser werden, wenn die Betroffenen nicht gleich aufgeben, sondern sich irgendwie äußern.


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. November 2009)

Huch, ich werd´ ja ganz verlegen...

Freut mich, dass Euch Eure Damenecke "taugt" - und stimmt: die Jungs, die hier posten, sind erlesen freundlich und höflich und haben eigentlich immer gute Tipps für uns.    Und wenn mal nicht... Na, dann wissen wir uns *ladylike *(oder eben auch mal nicht) zu wehren.   

Weiterhin viel Spaß hier und andernorts im Forum!


----------



## black soul (11. November 2009)

ich trau mich ja fast nicht......

ladys
das liegt einfach daran, das EUER forum (und  ihr)respektiert werden.
diese dummschwätzer tragen ihr gewäsch in anderen unterforen aus.
seit es das hier gibt, liest meine lady auch wieder mit. nur  zum anmelden hats noch nicht gereicht. kommt aber bestimmt noch.
in diesem sinne : weiter so


----------



## Echinopsis (11. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich persönlich habe zwar bislang keine blöden Kommentare oder Antworten bekommen, muss aber auch sagen, dass mir die Art und Weise, wie in einigen Bereichen des Forums miteinander umgegangen wird, absolut nicht gefällt. 
Im Cross Country-Unterforum z. B. werden immer wieder Leute angemacht, weil Usern ein gepostetes Rad nicht gefällt oder gerade Neulinge sich ins "falsche" Forum mit ihrer Frage verirrt haben. Da kann man doch trotzdem nett und freundlich bleiben oder den Beitrag einfach ignorieren und muss nicht beleidigend werden.
Super ist auch, wenn Leute ohne jegliche Rücksicht auf die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik drauflos tippen und man richtig Schwierigkeiten hat den Text überhaupt zu verstehen. 

Schön, dass hier erst gedacht und dann getippt wird und so eine angenehm freundliche Atmosphäre herrscht. Weiter so!


----------



## velo1981 (11. November 2009)

Dahs fnide ihc acuh. Aebr Tppifheler kmmoen in den bsteen Fmalien vor 

Danke an Gina auch für die gute Organisation beim Winterpokal. Viele (ich auch) hätten sich bestimmt ohne Ladies only nicht getraut mit zu machen. Sooo viele Teams sinds jetzt geworden.

Ich bin auch gerne hier. Wenn ich Feierabend hab, freu ich mich immer, was die Mädels hier alles so schreiben.
Und ich hab schon was dazu gelernt...über Lampen, Hosen und was ich ganz cool fand: Zehenschuhe. Außerdem wird ja zT richtig gefachsimpelt. Da könnte sich so mancher Schwätzer vom "großen" Forum ne Scheibe von abschneiden. 

Also, ich finde, eine tolle Sache. 

Beschimpfungen auf normale Fragen und so finde ich auch blöde. Son Quatsch.


----------



## Qland (11. November 2009)

Hey Mädels
ich bin neu hier und fahre seit 1 Jahr Trekkingbike.Heute habe ich mir mein erstes Mountainbike gekauft weil ich mehr ins Gelände möchte um es mal richtig krachen zu lassen(hoffentlich liest das kein M...).Meine Frage ist .......................fahrt ihr mit Klickis?


----------



## velo1981 (11. November 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen und ein Glückwunsch für den Nachwuchs.


Meine Klickiserfahrung ist begrenzt. Fahre wegen einschlafender Füße momentan mit Turnschuhen.

Starte doch einfach mal ein neues Thema. Bestimmt haben viele Mädels hier gute Tipps und Tricks auf Lager. 

*Weihrauch schwing*


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> *Weihrauch schwing*





Ja, herzlich willkommen! Und ja, starte doch einen Thread! Fände ich ein gutes Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (17. November 2009)

Warum einige Männer in diesem Ladies - Forum so nett sind, ist doch klar: Der ein oder andere glaubt (und hofft), hier eine Frau "klarmachen" zu können. So siehts aus.
Und was den Ton angeht, kann ich es nur bestätigen. Das "KTWR" ist ja das beste Beispiel.

Einige Leute hier ( ich nenne jetzt mal keine Namen) sitzen anscheinend 14 Stunden am Tag am Rechner, um im Forum in allen Rubriken ihren Senf dazugeben  und andere Leute dumm anmachen zu können. 
Vielleicht sollte mancher mal zur ARGE gehen und sich einen Job suchen....oder an einem Benimmkurs für das Internet teilnehmen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. November 2009)

baldur schrieb:


> Warum einige Männer in diesem Ladies - Forum so nett sind, ist doch klar: Der ein oder andere glaubt (und hofft), hier eine Frau "klarmachen" zu können. So siehts aus.



  Na dann: Viel Glück!


----------



## baldur (17. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Na dann: Viel Glück!



Ich schließe mich da aus....sowas mache ich dann doch lieber im wirklichen Leben


----------



## velo1981 (17. November 2009)

na, du bist ja auch nicht lesbisch, oder solltest du etwa ein verirrter Mann sein, der aus irgendwelchen Gründen hier gelandet ist????


----------



## Fie (18. November 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> na, du bist ja auch *nicht lesbisch*, oder solltest du etwa ein verirrter Mann sein, der aus irgendwelchen Gründen hier gelandet ist????




Ich glaube, da hast du was falsch verstanden. Hier sind nicht explizit Lesben unter sich, sondern *Frauen*. Völlig wurscht, welcher sexuellen Neigung sie nachgehen. Und das ist gut so!


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Qland (18. November 2009)

Hey Leute,mich würde es interessieren wie Ihr nach einer Tour Euer total vermatschtes Bike im Auto transportiert.Wascht Ihr es vorher oder packt Ihr es irgendwie ein???
Gruß Nadine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NAKAM (18. November 2009)

baldur schrieb:


> [...]Und was den Ton angeht, kann ich es nur bestätigen. Das "KTWR" ist ja das beste Beispiel[...]


ja, im "Kein Thema Wenig Regeln" ist es am schlimmsten!

mich wundert nur, dass die verantwortliche moderatorin nicht gegen die ganzen frauenfeindlichen typen dort einschreitet. was sind das denn für gebahren?


----------



## Echinopsis (18. November 2009)

Qland schrieb:


> Hey Leute,mich würde es interessieren wie Ihr nach einer Tour Euer total vermatschtes Bike im Auto transportiert.Wascht Ihr es vorher oder packt Ihr es irgendwie ein???
> Gruß Nadine



Ist zwar off topic hier aber was soll's . Als ich noch keinen praktischen und mit zwei Handgriffen zu montierenden Träger für die AHK hatte, hab ich das Bike immer in alte Decken gewickelt, bevor es ins Auto kam. Zum Waschen hat man nach einer Tour irgendwo in der Pampa ja meist keine Gelegenheit. Auf die Dauer hat mich das ganze Theater ziemlich genervt und das Auto hat auch gelitten. Den Heckträger möchte ich nicht mehr missen.

Gruß Tine


----------



## Horstelix (19. November 2009)

Wenn ich auch OT und als Mann was beitragen darf 

ich hab mir für mein Auto (VW Caddy) eine Kofferraummatte von Carbox gekauft. Die deckt den ganzen Kofferraumboden auch unter den Rücksitzen ab. Nach der Tour wird der gröbste Modder einfach kurz abgestreift (da ist ein alter Besen ganz gut) und dann kommt das Bike da rein. Wenn der Dreck in der Karre zuviel wird, einfach die Matte raus und ausschütteln.


----------



## velo1981 (19. November 2009)

Das war oben ja auch ironisch gemeint. Ich find die verirrten Männer hier immer nur witzig. 

Das Ding heißt Ladies only, aber offensichtlich fühlt sich so mancher Mann bei uns hier in unserem lauschigen Forumeckchen auch wohl.


----------



## swe68 (19. November 2009)

NAKAM schrieb:


> ....
> 
> mich wundert nur, dass die verantwortliche moderatorin nicht gegen die ganzen frauenfeindlichen typen dort einschreitet. was sind das denn für gebahren?



Es geht um Verhältnismäßgkeit.
Im KTWR herrscht nun mal Männerüberschuss. Das führt immer auch im wirklichen Leben dazu, dass der Umgangston rauher ist. Das muss dann aber nicht immer gleichgesetzt werden mit Frauenfeindlichkeit.
Die im KTWR vorhandenen Frauen haben sich allerdings noch nie beschwert. 
Wie immer der Tipp. Du könntest Beiträge, die Du als frauenfeindlich empfindest, melden.


----------



## Warnschild (19. November 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Dahs fnide ihc acuh. Aebr Tppifheler kmmoen in den bsteen Fmalien vor
> 
> Danke an Gina auch für die gute Organisation beim Winterpokal. Viele (ich auch) hätten sich bestimmt ohne Ladies only nicht getraut mit zu machen. Sooo viele Teams sinds jetzt geworden.
> 
> ...



Ging mir auch so! Ich hatte ohnehin lange Schwierigkeiten, mich als auch nur ansatzweise "sportlich" zu bezeichnen, weil um mich herum scheinbar nur absolute Sportantis oder aber Supersportler bzw. weibliche Sportmodels herumliefen. 

Da war das Forum dann allgemein mal schon mal ne Ermutigung, das Ladies-Unterforum eine perfekte Ergänzung und Eure "WP-Werbung" noch einmal toller! Ich wär von mir aus niemals auf den Gedanken gekommen, so etwas einfach zur Motivation mitzumachen, aus Angst, doof dazustehen und auch, weil ich nicht gedacht hätte, das so was für mich überhaupt in Frage kommt. 

Also danke nochmal, ja?!


----------



## ollo (20. November 2009)

Guten Morgen.....ich bin auch so ein verirrter Mann 

, der seit langem hier gerne mitliest und sich irgendwann gedacht hat, "ignoriere einfach das Ladys only".....hätte ich im wirklichen Leben nicht irgendwann mal dasselbe getan, hätte ich meine Frau nie kennengelernt, soviel dazu und zu den hättest 

Bikerinnen die es krachen lassen wollen  ist kein prestige der Männer es krachen zu lassen und das Rad merkt es nicht wirklich wer da nun draufsitzt auch wenn insgeheim und wahrscheinlich 6 von 10 "Faruenbikes" einen Namen haben....lauschig ist es hier wirklich und liegt wohl auch daran das Frauen auf einen größeren Wortschatz zurückgreifen können 

ich für meinen Teil "Traue" mich hier zu schreiben, weil ich hier eine Menge Tipps für den Neuaufbau eines Lady Bikes "rausgezogen" habe und warum sollte ich mich nicht äußern wenn jemand nach einer Lösung sucht und ich sie eventl. habe....da sehe ich dann den Spaß am Biken, Schrauben usw.  und das ist für mich Geschlechtsneutral......außerdem, gibt es doch nichts schöneres als Frauen die sich zu Helfen wissen und nicht immer einen "Reifen wechselnden, Oel nachguckenden und Spinnen um die Ecke bringenden Mann " brauchen, zumindest braucht Mann sich keine "Gedanken" machen, wenn Frau alleine mit dem Rad unterwegs ist und mit irgendetwas nicht klar kommt......gab da mal Zeiten wo eine abgesprungene Kette schon ein Riesen Problem war.

lange Rede kürzerer Sinn...... für dieses Forum

gruß Ollo


----------



## velo1981 (20. November 2009)

na, was soll man denn zu der Lobhudelei noch sagen?


----------



## mangolassi (20. November 2009)

Verdammt, mein 901 hat immer noch keinen Namen!
Jetzt interessiert mich aber mal wie eure Räder so heißen!?


----------



## scylla (20. November 2009)

Auf die Gefahr hin, mich als sentimentales kleines Mädchen zu outen...
mein 901 heißt Dickerchen und lebt (meistens) in der Wohnung ... sofern ich zuvor die Muße gefunden hatte, es gründlich genug zu putzen .

Die anderen Räder heißen einfach so wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen, nur das RR wird einfach Renner gerufen (Cannondale oder Six als Name ist zu umständlich bzw. klingt doof).

Grüße aus der Klischee-Ecke !
scylla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (20. November 2009)

Diesbezüglich mangelt es mir wirklich an Kreativität....meine Schönheit heißt scotti und mein Merida hört auf "Dienstbike".
aber beide erhalten eindeutig mehr Zuneigung als mein Auto....das heißt einfach Zitrönchen ( citroen xsara) und steht seit etwa drei Wochen ungenutzt vor der Tür.


----------



## velo1981 (21. November 2009)

Na, wenn das nicht mal ein echtes Frauenthema ist ... 

Mein Focus heißt Zebra und mein Auto Rosi...tja, jetzt ists raus.


----------



## swe68 (21. November 2009)

Rennrad = Renner
Cyclocrosser = Crosser(chen)
MTB = Rotor

irgendwie langweilig, oder?


----------



## Fie (21. November 2009)

Also mein Golf I Cabrio heißt "Rolf"
Mein Moped "Jägerin"
Mein Bike hat keinen Namen - hm nur Kona (eigentlich) 
Mein Lada heißt "die rote Gefahr"


----------



## Warnschild (21. November 2009)

Weder mein Rad noch mein Motorrad haben einen Namen außer dem, den die Hersteller sich überlegt haben. Ich halte mich zwar für halbwegs kreativ, aber obwohl ich den beiden gern auch mal stolzzärtlich übers Oberrohr/den Tank fahre, kam ich nicht auf die Idee, ihnen Namen zu geben.


----------



## ollo (21. November 2009)

oh ha, da habe ich ja was "ausgelöst" 

..... auch die Räder der Dame des Hauses sind personifiziert  ......"Kalle" und "Der Frosch"....ist glaub ich der einzige Kawasaki Grüne "Frosch" 

gruß ollo


PS: meine Räder haben keine Namen.....ich Schwör....na ja bis auf das Bübchen Blaue Rennrad...


----------



## Cristina (22. November 2009)

Hardtail: Susi
301 : Lisa 
Mein Octavia: Liones


Mein RR hat keinen Namen, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die Identifikation dazu fehlt...
Kilometerspulen halt.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. November 2009)

...nur mein radon hat ´n namen : little frog - eben , weil laubfroschgrün ... ))


----------



## mangolassi (23. November 2009)

Lisa ist aber ein schöner Name für ein Liteville beim Kona Lisa war ich etwas beleidigt: Deore-Teile und homöopathischer Federweg machen meinen Namen keine Ehre.
Ihr seid alle so kreativ, nur mein Dialled Bikes Prince Albert heißt manchmal Prinz. Dabei bin ich mir ganz sicher, dass sie alle eine Seele haben, vor allem die stählernen. Und wenn sie brav waren, werden sie auch mal gestreichelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (23. November 2009)

Mein Enduro heißt _Panzer _und wird seinem Namen auch gerecht. Der Renner heißt _Rennerle _(nein, ich bin kein Schwabe!  ) und das kleine carbonische Schwarze hat keinen Namen. Der Zeitfahrer wird immer als Liegerad bezeichnet und das Singlespeed als Einspänner. Das andere Singlespeed steht vernachlässigt in der Garage. Eigentlich ist es ein Gary Fisher der ersten Generation, mein Ex-Racer...


----------



## scylla (23. November 2009)

manchmal machen es einem die Hersteller aber auch leicht mit der "Kreativität". Mein Crosser heißt ab Werk Mudhoney. Ich finde, da gibt es keinen Verbesserungsbedarf. 
Und wenn ich mal meinen Freund ärgern will, kann ich sagen "ich geh mal mit meinem Schatzi raus..."


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. November 2009)

Hm, Steppenwolf heißt Wolf. Nicht gerade kreativ. Merida heißt Schätzchen. Da gibt es auch keine Verwechselungen mit Schatzi (männlich, mit Bauch, Herz und Spruch: "nein, nicht schon wieder")


----------



## Cristina (23. November 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Lisa ist aber ein schöner Name für ein Liteville .



Und die Farbe erst....


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. November 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch keine Verwechselungen mit Schatzi (männlich, mit Bauch, Herz und Spruch: "nein, nicht schon wieder")


----------



## mangolassi (23. November 2009)

> Und die Farbe erst....


stimmt, bin neidisch... und da rote Eloxalteile dran...

Mudhoney ich könnt mein Rad nach der erstbesten Punkband benennnen, die ich beim fahren im Ohr hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. November 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> ich könnt mein Rad nach der erstbesten Punkband benennnen, die ich beim fahren im Ohr hab



wie wärs mit Rockbitch, passend zum Lady-901  (na ja, vielleicht ein bisschen provokant )


----------



## contesssa (23. November 2009)

Bestimmt hat jegliche gehobene Mechanik eine Seele. Ich denke dann einfach nicht an ne Serien ( 0der noch schlimmere) Fertigungsart....Aus dem Grund tut es auch meiner Seele weh, wenn bei jemandes Rad die Kette quietscht oder die Schaltung kracht.


----------



## mangolassi (23. November 2009)

das verursacht seelische und körperliche Schmerzen


----------



## Echinopsis (23. November 2009)

Oh ja, das ist wirklich grausam! Unverständlich, dass es bei manchen Leuten offensichtlich für ein Fläschen Kettenöl nicht mehr reicht, so richtig übles Kettenquietschen ist eindeutig Körperverletzung 

Von meinen vier Rädern hat eigentlich nur eines einen Namen abbekommen. Mein weißes Steppenwolf Tundra heisst Schaf, ist sozusagen der Wolf im (weißen) Schafspelz.


----------



## scylla (24. November 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> so richtig übles Kettenquietschen ist eindeutig Körperverletzung



Dann müsste man die Holländer mal verklagen! Ich war letztens in Groningen, einer richtigen Radfahrerstadt mit vielen Studenten und so, und da hat an wirklich jedem Rad, das an mir vorbeigefahren ist, mindestens die Kette gequietscht. Meistens sogar noch mehr. Das hat mir auch Schmerzen bereitet. Besonders, weil das teilweise richtig schöne klassische Stahlrenner aus Italien waren, die da vor sich hin gammeln


----------



## velo1981 (24. November 2009)

manche leute sollten sich wohl besser einen Tretroller kaufen...da kann nicht so viel quietschen


----------



## contesssa (24. November 2009)

Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher....wenn man die Lager lange genug vor sich hingammeln lässt, ist da bestimmt auch aus einem Tretroller was Höherfrequentes raus zu holen


----------

